# [NBD] 5-string Parker Fly Bass



## thraxil (Mar 17, 2011)

So, yeah, it hasn't really been very long since I got a PB41 bass, but here I am. I got that PB41 because I'd grown tired of waiting for a 5-string USA Fly Bass to come around. Naturally, buying the PB41 made my uber-desired bass show up on eBay. Now it's here. 90% sure I'm going to sell the PB41 now. It's great, but while I can justify a collection of guitars, I really only need one bass and the Fly Bass is the clear winner here.







Damn. This is a sweet bass. The PB41 was as good as any production bass in its price-range but still nothing really exceptional. What the Fly guitar is to other brands of guitar, the Fly Bass is to other brands of bass. I'm really blown away. 

It came with some really ancient crusty strings on it that probably haven't been changed since the bass was made in 2003. I need to put some new ones on it ASAP. There are a couple barely visible nicks and some rust on the pickup poles, but otherwise it's mint. 

I can't really comment on the tone of the bass till I get fresh strings on it, but I can say that the weight and feel is amazing. 7lbs. Lighter than a lot of guitars. The neck looks like it's pretty close to the same thickness as the PB41's, but the profile, and the 5-string width makes it feel thinner somehow. The smooth finish and the Fly fretboard make it feel as close to a Fly guitar as I can imagine a bass getting. Absolute joy to play.

More pics:


----------



## R0ADK1LL (Mar 17, 2011)

Wow, 12 layers of wood. I would have thought that doing that would deaden the tone. How does the sustain hold up?


----------



## thraxil (Mar 17, 2011)

Sustain is fantastic. The layers are all sitka-spruce with the quilted maple on the front and back. My understanding is that the layering was done for tonal reasons. I'm not sure exactly how that works, but I would trust Ken Parker on matters of resonance and tone.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 17, 2011)

Congrats!

USA Parkers are always a win.


----------



## yingmin (Mar 18, 2011)

thraxil said:


> Sustain is fantastic. The layers are all sitka-spruce with the quilted maple on the front and back. My understanding is that the layering was done for tonal reasons. I'm not sure exactly how that works, but I would trust Ken Parker on matters of resonance and tone.



If Ken Parker says something is a good idea, no matter how bizarre or counterintuitive it is, I'm not going to argue.

I like the striking contrast between the carbon fiber reinforced neck and the natural finish on the body a lot more than I expected. Don't get why he didn't do the neck heel the same as on the Fly, though. I'm so used to my Fly that the idea of there even being a neck heel at all is off-putting.


----------



## Jontain (Mar 18, 2011)

that body! wow, love how parkers have their own look and style


----------



## Deadnightshade (Mar 18, 2011)

Holy fuck rusty the clown is visible on the 4th string is visible in the 4th picture!Change some strings it hurts my heart on such an amazing bass..


Congrats the bass is really sweet!love the neck and the quilt!


----------



## TemjinStrife (Mar 18, 2011)

I've seen that one (or one just like it) pop up on eBay a few times; have always regretted not being able to snag it. Congrats!


----------



## thraxil (Mar 18, 2011)

Deadnightshade said:


> Holy fuck rusty the clown is visible on the 4th string is visible in the 4th picture!Change some strings it hurts my heart on such an amazing bass..



I know. A set of Elixirs is on the way.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Mar 18, 2011)

Great purchase man. I've always been intrigued by everything parker makes, and hope to get my hands on one of their basses one of these days.



R0ADK1LL said:


> Wow, 12 layers of wood. I would have thought that doing that would deaden the tone. How does the sustain hold up?


 
14 with the maple top and back.

Sitka spruce is an INCREDIBLY resonant wood. Oddly enough, each layer seems to be just as thick (around 3mm) as a classical guitar top would be... and most tops are sitka spruce. I dont think it lacks at all in the sustain or tone department.


----------



## engage757 (Mar 18, 2011)

dude. I have had two of these now and they were both awesome. I agree with you on the PB41 and I will even say the 51 as well. They were kind of junky, tons of issues. BUT this one I can't figure out why it never took off like a wildfire. I have never seen a five string, but both the fours were INCREDIBLE. so comfy to play. Congrats! Hit me up if you ever wanna sell it!


----------



## thraxil (Mar 18, 2011)

scherzo1928 said:


> Sitka spruce is an INCREDIBLY resonant wood. Oddly enough, each layer seems to be just as thick (around 3mm) as a classical guitar top would be... and most tops are sitka spruce. I dont think it lacks at all in the sustain or tone department.



My theory is that it might have been done that way to tame some of the resonance. It's definitely not lacking in sustain (even with the rusty strings). I could imagine that a single piece solid sitka spruce body on a bass might be too resonant in certain frequencies and produce some unpleasant wolf tones and the lamination would balance things out a bit more.



engage757 said:


> dude. I have had two of these now and they were both awesome. I agree with you on the PB41 and I will even say the 51 as well. They were kind of junky, tons of issues.



I've heard about a lot of problems with the PBs. There are currently a half-dozen up on eBay all sold "as-is" with neck problems. Mine has been trouble free though. I'm pretty sure I could batter in a door or two with it without knocking it out of tune. It just doesn't play as silky smooth as the Fly.


----------



## DLG (Mar 19, 2011)

even though I think parker's are utterly ugly, there's really no way to not be impressed by the craftsmanship of that bass. 

enjoy it!


----------



## morgasm7 (Mar 19, 2011)

Very cool!


----------



## GATA4 (Mar 25, 2011)

Wow, such a sophisticated instrument. Great work sir!


----------



## Facebones (Mar 25, 2011)

How can you _not_ be impressed by craftsmanship like that? I always said if I bought a bass it'd be a Fly...


----------



## Cad P Crayon (Mar 27, 2011)

Beautiful, very slick!  How does the carbon-fibre neck feel and add to the overall sound of the bass?


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Mar 27, 2011)

I can't say I'm a fan of the design, but the workmanship is clearly excellent. Nice bass.


----------



## Jet9 (Mar 27, 2011)

I wish the guitars had neck finishes that show the carbon fiber, that would make them a few thousand times cooler than just matching the body paint


----------



## josh pelican (Mar 31, 2011)

I don't like the neck joint, but that bass is fly.


----------



## ivancic1al (Mar 31, 2011)

Very interesting buy. Congrats!


----------

